# A Reformed Minister Working at a Non-Reformed Church?



## Jonathan David Foster (Jan 4, 2016)

I have posted similar questions on other forums, but this is slightly different.

Is it wrong for a Reformed minister to work at a non-Reformed church? Let us assume for the sake of the question that the minister has made his Reformed convictions fully known to the church, and they have allowed him to minister according to his convictions.

On the one hand, reforming a church from within seems like a noble mission. And if a Reformed man does not take the job, a non-Reformed person will and teach false doctrine. On the other hand, working at a church becomes an endorsement of that church. And one does not want to endorse false doctrine. What do you all think?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm an openly reformed SBC pastor, serving in non-reformed SBC congregations since 1998...I suppose that's one reason why I appreciate the Puritans so much. 

Somebody has to teach the whole counsel of God. And I've found that some of the people are starving for sound doctrine. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 5, 2016)

Often working with non-reformed groups still means you are working with Christian groups. In this case, you are still building the kingdom of God.

Often working with heretical groups (non-Christian...false gospel) means you are endorsing their work and approve of it. In this case you are helping the kingdom of Satan.


----------



## Jonathan David Foster (Jan 5, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> I'm an openly reformed SBC pastor, serving in non-reformed SBC congregations since 1998...I suppose that's one reason why I appreciate the Puritans so much.
> 
> Somebody has to teach the whole counsel of God. And I've found that some of the people are starving for sound doctrine.
> 
> Just my $0.02.



I know of numerous men in similar situations as yours, and since you are a Baptist, it makes sense. 

But in my case, I am a pastoral intern at a Presbyterian church who has the opportunity to give pulpit supply to about 15-20 people at the English ministry of a Korean Pentecostal church. If I did this, I would also continue to serve at my Presbyterian church in the same capacity.


----------

